

Time for more European countries to facilitate entrepreneur visas - casca
http://tech.eu/features/48/europe-entrepreur-startup-visas/

======
relet
Of course, if you have an actual _business_ that does not require starting
capital, you are out of luck.

~~~
flyinglizard
On the contrary; I think those are already well taken care of (even in USA,
with E-1/E-2, L-1/L-2 and probably a few others). If you have a successful
business, you can move nearly anywhere.

